# 12 days to move to Mexico!



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the Santa Teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (Chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru Morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to Playa Ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit Guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and I plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" Viva Mexico!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> i am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the santa teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to playa ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and i plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" viva mexico!!:clap2::clap2:


jealousy!!!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> I am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the Santa Teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (Chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru Morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to Playa Ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit Guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and I plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" Viva Mexico!!:clap2::clap2:


+1 Jealousy!!!! It must be GREAT to be you right now! - Good travels, and as Garrison Keillor says, "Stay well, do good works and keep in touch."


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> +1 Jealousy!!!! It must be GREAT to be you right now! - Good travels, and as Garrison Keillor says, "Stay well, do good works and keep in touch."


Thanx!! Yes I am list making & revising, but it's gettin' shorter! Next week we will sit on cardboard boxes as the last of the furniture goes Monday. This weekend we're gone all wknd to say goodbye to my hubby's family. Bills are paid and blank checks left for the utilities closing statements, HO insurance paid up for a year, rabies shot for Sam, ...tomorrow morning meeting out by the coast with my sister & brother in law for breakfast and goodbye. She and I have almost always lived within an hour if each other; funny we grew up the closest of our siblings, but her dream is to live in Alaska, & and mine Mexico ha ha. We are happy for each other but the next three days will be a little bit....bittersweet I guess, happy & sad. This is REALLY happening! And...yipee!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> I am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the Santa Teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (Chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru Morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to Playa Ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit Guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and I plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" Viva Mexico!!:clap2::clap2:


Yes! That's how I feel, and it's still months for me! Muy buena suerte, and start up your advice-to-the-newbies posts immediately (now that you'll be an old-timer almost right away)...lol.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

terrybahena said:


> Thanx!! Yes I am list making & revising, but it's gettin' shorter! Next week we will sit on cardboard boxes as the last of the furniture goes Monday. This weekend we're gone all wknd to say goodbye to my hubby's family. Bills are paid and blank checks left for the utilities closing statements, HO insurance paid up for a year, rabies shot for Sam, ...tomorrow morning meeting out by the coast with my sister & brother in law for breakfast and goodbye. She and I have almost always lived within an hour if each other; funny we grew up the closest of our siblings, but her dream is to live in Alaska, & and mine Mexico ha ha. We are happy for each other but the next three days will be a little bit....bittersweet I guess, happy & sad. This is REALLY happening! And...yipee!


It's great that you are doing so well. A though as you said leaving in 12 days and Sam just had shots. We have never been asked at the border for paperwork but the requirement is that you have the vet signed form dated within 5 days of crossing the border.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Terry, do you have a wall calender where you are marking off each day before your departure with a big black *X*? It sounds like you have everything under control except your excitement at finally making this momentous move. ¡Buena suerte con todo!


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

You have made a really great decision to live in Mexico. The plus factor outweighs any minus that you may have heard, by far. After 16 years of continuous life here and over 50 years of visiting with extended 6 month stays in Mexico I have never had any regrets and have had more of life fulfillment than in California. Please remember that Mexico is a very friendly, yet foreign, country.
There will be some adapting your life style to their way of living, not yours. Be flexible, smile and laugh a lot and don´t take things seriously. There will be ups and downs but it is your attitude toward them that matters. You are in for the adventure of your lifetime. All the best and enjoy!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> It's great that you are doing so well. A though as you said leaving in 12 days and Sam just had shots. We have never been asked at the border for paperwork but the requirement is that you have the vet signed form dated within 5 days of crossing the border.


Hi thanx for your info about the dog shots; but all we got was the rabies- then on Tuesday we get the health cert, which I will ask that he date Friday or Monday- he's a pretty cool guy so I think he'll be happy to fudge it, Sam is almost 5 yrs old and in great health...


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Terry, do you have a wall calender where you are marking off each day before your departure with a big black *X*? It sounds like you have everything under control except your excitement at finally making this momentous move. ¡Buena suerte con todo!


ha ha Isla Verde, thank you! Yes my list includes marking off the days. We are off in a few minutes for the wknd to say goodbye to Everardo's family and I will not be able to affect anything so I'm bringing my atlas and a good book! (also some of his family; those who need to respectful visit-elders- don't speak English but do speak quickly and low so I get lost pretty quick- hence the book)


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Davidc said:


> You have made a really great decision to live in Mexico. The plus factor outweighs any minus that you may have heard, by far. After 16 years of continuous life here and over 50 years of visiting with extended 6 month stays in Mexico I have never had any regrets and have had more of life fulfillment than in California. Please remember that Mexico is a very friendly, yet foreign, country.
> There will be some adapting your life style to their way of living, not yours. Be flexible, smile and laugh a lot and don´t take things seriously. There will be ups and downs but it is your attitude toward them that matters. You are in for the adventure of your lifetime. All the best and enjoy!


Thank you so much for your words. I know I need to learn patience; which by simply being married to a Mexican I have had the opportunity to start this process ha ha! And I look forward to learning a new way of life, love & laughter! I know there will be times at first where I may feel isolated just because of the language, but I'm pretty good at making lemonade so as I said- bring it on Mexico, I look forward to all you have to offer and I hope to bring something positive to the party. (ha ha my nervousness shows cause all of a sudden I'm so wordy)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Thank you so much for your words. I know I need to learn patience; which by simply being married to a Mexican I have had the opportunity to start this process ha ha! And I look forward to learning a new way of life, love & laughter! I know there will be times at first where I may feel isolated just because of the language, but I'm pretty good at making lemonade so as I said- bring it on Mexico, I look forward to all you have to offer and I hope to bring something positive to the party. (ha ha my nervousness shows cause all of a sudden I'm so wordy)


We'll all be here when you feel the need to vent about something in English!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> I am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the Santa Teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (Chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru Morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to Playa Ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit Guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and I plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" Viva Mexico!!:clap2::clap2:


Guerrero is my favorite destination state, and Playa Ventura is one of those special places once you visit you never want to leave. *Lucky you!*


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

I seen your post and had to smile for you. I just sold 1/3 of my stuff today in prep for my move down. I fly from here in 23 days and will be in Chapala for 5 weeks. Then I'll drive down for good in November this year 179 days for the. I do have a count down calender for both time periods for me. 
I can't wait until I'm in your shoes! 
Have you decided where your going to live yet? Have a home rented yet? I'm sorry if I missed it but where are you crossing the border at? Ca., Az., NM., or Texas?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Retired-Veteran said:


> I seen your post and had to smile for you. I just sold 1/3 of my stuff today in prep for my move down. I fly from here in 23 days and will be in Chapala for 5 weeks. Then I'll drive down for good in November this year 179 days for the. I do have a count down calender for both time periods for me.
> I can't wait until I'm in your shoes!
> Have you decided where your going to live yet? Have a home rented yet? I'm sorry if I missed it but where are you crossing the border at? Ca., Az., NM., or Texas?


Hi, we have a house in Playa Ventura, about 2 hours driving south of Acapulco in the state of Guerrero. We are crossing in New Mexico at Santa Teresa, a smaller crossing very near Juarez. Yes it's very exciting. And becoming very real as we are sleeping on the floor tonite ha ha!


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Hi, we have a house in Playa Ventura, about 2 hours driving south of Acapulco in the state of Guerrero. We are crossing in New Mexico at Santa Teresa, a smaller crossing very near Juarez. Yes it's very exciting. And becoming very real as we are sleeping on the floor tonite ha ha!


WOW! 
Oh I'm so jealous you are so close to the Yucatán and all of the ruins that are around there. Well, a lot closer than where I'm at right now. I wish you a very safe passage and remember to have fun on the way down.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Retired-Veteran said:


> WOW!
> Oh I'm so jealous you are so close to the Yucatán and all of the ruins that are around there.


I don't think that Playa Ventura is anywhere near the Yucatan Peninsula. And remember that there are wonderful archaeological sites all over Mexico!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think that Playa Ventura is anywhere near the Yucatan Peninsula. And remember that there are wonderful archaeological sites all over Mexico!


Correct; Playa Ventura is on the Pacific coast, pretty far south, and I have been to the pyramids in the Yucatan and near Mexico City. There is soooo much adventure ahead. Oh and Sam got his health certificate today and they dated it this coming Saturday! We plan to cross Wednesday so we should be good. Of course you know what they say about best laid plans. So we will do whatever we need to. The process is the goal!


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to your new home. It is a decision I doubt you'll ever regret.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy travels!!!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a wonderful trip, Terry!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Some of the photos I've taken at Playa Ventura, Guerrero which will give those of you who've never been there an opportunity to view some of what makes it so special:

*Playa Ventura Photo Album:* Travel the world through Webshots photos!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanx everyone!! We are leaving in less than 3 hours (midnite). I'm pretty frazzled, packing up the last of the truck, cleaning the house, family dropping by, quick snacks, I just sat down for the first time today and I got up at 7am! 
Also thanx for putting up those fotos! The one with the lighthouse? That's next door to me! I am so excited, nervous, happy happy happy!! We're driving to Tucson (about 15 hours), then Santa Teresa Tues, and cross the border Wed morning. did I say Yippee??


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Thanx everyone!! We are leaving in less than 3 hours (midnite). I'm pretty frazzled, packing up the last of the truck, cleaning the house, family dropping by, quick snacks, I just sat down for the first time today and I got up at 7am!
> Also thanx for putting up those fotos! The one with the lighthouse? That's next door to me! I am so excited, nervous, happy happy happy!! We're driving to Tucson (about 15 hours), then Santa Teresa Tues, and cross the border Wed morning. did I say Yippee??


Have a great time! Let us know how the trip goes.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm very excited for you, Terrybahena! And jealous, as well. My plans to move south have been pushed back indefinitely, and I'm bummed about it.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Longford said:


> Some of the photos I've taken at Playa Ventura, Guerrero which will give those of you who've never been there an opportunity to view some of what makes it so special:
> 
> *Playa Ventura Photo Album:* Travel the world through Webshots photos!


Thanks. Enjoyed those pictures.

Were those vultures on the beach?? Why - some very poor swimmers??


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe a vacation or to check out seafood diet!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Detailman said:


> Were those vultures on the beach?? Why - some very poor swimmers??


I'm told they're "turkey vultures."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I'm told they're "turkey vultures."


Does that mean they look like turkeys or that they enjoy feasting on them?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

DebMer said:


> I'm very excited for you, Terrybahena! And jealous, as well. My plans to move south have been pushed back indefinitely, and I'm bummed about it.


Thanx debmer! Where in Ca are you? Don't worry, we make plans but try not to be too attached to the outcome. Our schedule actually moved in a year or two when my Mom decided to leave us all a little earlier than any of us thought, (love u mom). 
Well day 1 and we're exhauseted, but snug in a dog friendly motel near the Arizona border. We're comin' Mexico!:clap2:


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I am so excited for you! Enjoy your adventure and new life.

I made the move four years ago with the husband, a two and five year old. I so very much remember the planning and when the day came and we pulled out of the driveway, my husband and I were saying to each other, wow, we are really doing this. 

I have loved your postings and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Great!*

I'm sooo happy for you. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I'm excited for you.

I plan to do the same next yr. hopefully May. I do have a question from you all who have done it. 
What did you find that was unexpected in your preparing to move? Were there any hoops that you had to jump through that you didn't expect? I plan to drive there is there anything I should know? I've just begun my researching stage and am trying to avoid any setbacks from my transition from an American to an expat.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

taniagr said:


> What did you find that was unexpected in your preparing to move? Were there any hoops that you had to jump through that you didn't expect? I plan to drive there is there anything I should know? I've just begun my researching stage and am trying to avoid any setbacks from my transition from an American to an expat.


You can get a good start by exploring the information these links will take you to:

How to Move to Mexico: How to Move to Mexico

Living in Mexico: Living_in_Mexico

Health Care: Health Care


----------



## tezalan47 (Nov 12, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> I am soooo excited. Our move is in 12 days! 12 days! We have gotten approved/stamped paperwork for casa de maneje, been in conversation with a guy at the Santa Teresa border for our truck & trailer, and with the wonderful help of a guy on this forum (Chinagringo) have maps printed out for every step of our route. We want to go thru Morelia cause my husband's sister lives there, then on to Playa Ventura. Hopefully ahead of the rains that hit Guererro all summer. This forum has been great for info, and I plan to stay connected and hopefully become one of the old timers who can give friendly advice to the "newbies" Viva Mexico!!:clap2::clap2:



Are´nt you very very lucky , my planned move is to Ensenada in october/ november this year , glad your dog ( Sam) took to the injections. I have 2 dogs a goldn retriever & a Labrador . At the moment I live in Spain , I´ve been lead to belive that as they both have european "passports" & yes with photos they will be allowed a 14 day window of injections:confused2: does anyone know if & where I can confirm this??????


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank so much! I can't wait to check these out when I get off work.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Well we are now in Chihuahua. If we had not chosen to nationalize our car we would be a day ahead, cause we would have passed thru the border yesterday morning at 7am. Instead, we left the border today at 2pm after wait wait wait and pay pay pay to do this thing with the truck. We felt it was the right move since we're moving so far south, however! I will never recommend this! If I was to do it again; I'd simply do the 6 month permit and buy a car in Mexico. (RVRINGO made comments along this line previously- and he was SO right)
Besides that fiasco, everything else has been great! people are lovely. Always felt safe since we started this. Nobody asked anything about my dog except his name. Tomorrow our plan is to make it Fresnillo, and Morelia Saturday. Then hit our new home Sunday...as always...yippee


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

ps- the menaje de casa was useless. not needed. There was confusion at the border with it, and after discarding it we paid $114 US for everything, which included only a couple pieces of furniture, about 300 books, 2 flat screen tvs 31in, 2 laptops, a surround sound system, IPODS, 2 bicycles. assorted power tools like chain saws, hand tools, plus memento type stuff, some kitchen stuff- but my point is I thought it would cost us alot of duty to bring in all this stuff- especially the electronics- but nope- only $114. Which I would have gladly traded for 2 trips to the consulate in San Francisco (tolls, gas & parking = more than $114), plus the stress of packing it up to list it, then unpacking what we were using, worrying about how the boxes were inventoried- it made for some "lively discussions" at home, the they barely scanned the list, never looked in the trailer or the truck, charged us and signed off. See I tend to stress myself over the rules....now I get to learn to let things go....did I say I love the Mexican people????


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Well we are now in Chihuahua. If we had not chosen to nationalize our car we would be a day ahead, cause we would have passed thru the border yesterday morning at 7am. Instead, we left the border today at 2pm after wait wait wait and pay pay pay to do this thing with the truck. We felt it was the right move since we're moving so far south, however! I will never recommend this! If I was to do it again; I'd simply do the 6 month permit and buy a car in Mexico. *(RVRINGO made comments along this line previously- and he was SO right)*
> Besides that fiasco, everything else has been great! people are lovely. Always felt safe since we started this. Nobody asked anything about my dog except his name. Tomorrow our plan is to make it Fresnillo, and Morelia Saturday. Then hit our new home Sunday...as always...yippee


FHBoy sometimes lovingly refers to RVGringo as the old curmudgeon.

I think his proper title is "the CORRECT old curmudgeon!"  We do value his knowledge and experience.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> ps- the menaje de casa was useless. not needed. There was confusion at the border with it, and after discarding it we paid $114 US for everything ...


My understanding of the menaje is no longer required, as it was in years past ... and that when moving to Mexico with an FM3 you're permitted to enter the country with your possessions, duty-free. Is there now a duty required on the possessions. Did the customs agents give you an official receipt for what you were asked to pay? Thanks.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> My understanding of the menaje is no longer required, as it was in years past ... and that when moving to Mexico with an FM3 you're permitted to enter the country with your possessions, duty-free. Is there now a duty required on the possessions. Did the customs agents give you an official receipt for what you were asked to pay? Thanks.


Respectfully, where does your understanding come from?

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

DNP said:


> Respectfully, where does your understanding come from?


Here's a source which mentions ... what I've understood to be the current practice:

Menaje


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> Here's a source which mentions ... what I've understood to be the current practice:
> 
> Menaje


Thanks

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> My understanding of the menaje is no longer required, as it was in years past ... and that when moving to Mexico with an FM3 you're permitted to enter the country with your possessions, duty-free. Is there now a duty required on the possessions. Did the customs agents give you an official receipt for what you were asked to pay? Thanks.


It is not duty free. Yes I received an official receipt. As it turns out it was good that I had it after all. Stopped 3 times, once by some checkpoint and twice by federales. All three tried to extract money from us; one stating we didn't pay enough and my esposo whipped out the menaje and said - shoulda been free-, one tried- I don't see the bicycles on this receipt, you must pay more, so he pulled it out a second time, and the third guys tried to give us grief about the truck permit. But the receipt and the menaje paperwork helped, alot. I think our funny little trailer is attracting unwanted attention ha ha. However, my husband being Mexican and knowing what/how to say things, and me being American so they didn't push him too much and finally we were allowed to continue all three times. ha ha we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------

